# (North LA) who wants to mud ride with me?



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

hi i was wanting to know who lives close to shreveport LA (home of high lifter) that would like to ride with me at the highlifter offroad park. if you are interested then email me at [email protected] . looking for people that have lots of fun haha. anyone is welcome and i would like to start a atv club or a riding group basically. anyone who wants to help me is welcome to.
would love to have people with big atv's and sxs's. 

thanks,
jonathan


----------

